# fish finder help



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

i see many of the pros fishing deep and actually pointing out there lure on the graph, what kind of imaging are they using down imaging/side finder? what would be the best choice for fishing man made lakes and river systems? i am hoping to learn more about fishing deep. thanks


----------



## Silver Fox (Aug 20, 2012)

Typically this will be a screen view using HD or down imaging. Reason being that side imaging is just that and a lure directly under the boat won't show up very well but remmber this is also dependant upon the size and orientation of the lure.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dense lures and jigs have shown up best on my standard 200/83Hz unit. I turn the sensitivity up a tad. Depending on how deep the water is determines how big the sonar cone is.. 










http://www.jasonhalfenoutdoors.com/DualBeamVertical.html

Theres some good info there.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

jigs are seen on sonar, like above..not so much DI or SI


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You "best choice" all depends on your buget. Like othes have said, you can see your lures on 2d sonars. 2d, SI/DI all offer info for fishing deep. One think to keep in mind, once you get away from the bank you'll want GPS on the unit as well.
Get the biggest screen you can afford with the most features you want.
Both Lowrance and Hummingbird make good stuff so that's a personal choice.
Also, any unit you get will have some type of learning curve so that's a wash.


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the information, I have been doing some research and was thinking the Lowrance 7" models up to say $500 to $700. Which would be the best model?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

shanewolfe02 said:


> Thanks for the information, I have been doing some research and was thinking the Lowrance 7" models up to say $500 to $700. Which would be the best model?


Well it looks like the *elite 7 DSI* is a nice unit or you could go with the *HDS 7*. Either unit looks like a good choice. The nice thing about the HDS unit is you could expand it later by adding side scan or even a 2nd unit and link it all together with eithernet cables.
Either way I think you'll be happy.

PS I have an HDS7 and like the unit very much.


----------

